# Cat stepping in poop



## BaileyBoy (Sep 24, 2006)

I just got a new kitten about 3 weeks ago. He is a neutered male kitten who is 3 months old. Everything has been great with him so far. The only annoying habit he has is when he poops. He covers it up great, but in the process always steps in his poop. Then when he trots off into the living room, there's a trail of poopy paw prints on our floor/carpet. Lately, I've been ready with a wet papertowel to wipe off his paws. This works temporarily, but will he eventually learn not to step in his poop? I would say this happens about 75% of the time. The little box is plenty big for him.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Maybe his poop is too soft. Nice firm and well-formed feces shouldn't cause what you describe. Soft stools can be caused by low-qualilty food. What are you feeding? Also, have you had him checked for worms and/or dewormed?


----------



## BaileyBoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes, he was checked for worms when we got him. Tests came back negative. I don't think its a problem with the consistency of his feces. Any poop is going to be somewhat soft and get on paws if it is stepped on. My main concern is with his behavior when burying it. Rather than simply pawing cat litter over his feces, he will step into it while burying it. Just wondering if anyone had experienced this with their kitten and whether the behavior was outgrown.


----------



## SteoM (Apr 4, 2004)

Perhaps the litter tray is too small for him to maneuver properly?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's a great suggestion to try. Also, three months is pretty young. I had a cat who didn't bury his poop until he was over six months old. But he never stepped in it, either, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

OMG!!! It sounds too familiar LOL When my husband and I got our third cat...we experienced the same thing with him. No matter how often we cleaned the litter box we couldn't stop him from stepping in to his own poo..it was very annoying because he was walking all over our bed (including pillows)..So we changed our pillow cases and sheets every day 
 Plus we felt extremely bad for him because we had to wash his paws 3 times a day (and it was a torture for him because he hates water). My husband even wanted to get rid of the cat.... But we found a solution...We bough LiterRobot (I know it's very expensive..but it saved us and a cat)..After we got it..we didn't have a single incident.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

There ya go!! Somebody, somewhere, always has a solution to just about any problem!!


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

LOL


----------

